# Black PVC pipe



## paaschjc (Nov 16, 2005)

Anybody know where I can get rigid black PVC pipe. I want to make my own spray bar. My acrylic tank has a black background nad the overflows are also black, so I want to pipe to blend. ALternatively, is it possilbe to dye white PVC black? Would the dye leach into the water over time?

Thanks
Janina


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

I just stopped by two home depots this weekend for some plumbing, and they both had some rigid black pipe, roughly 1/4-3/4 inches diameter.


----------



## paaschjc (Nov 16, 2005)

Where in Home Depot did you see this? I've checked the plumbing section and have found nothing.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

It's in the plumbing section. What you're looking for is a PVC riser, and also an tube cap to close it off. If your return from your filter/sump is done via tubing, you will want a barbed pvc connector to connect the pvc spraybar to the tubing return. Don't forget to get some teflon tape, use about 8-10 turns on the piping. You can go to Homedepot.com and search for "pvc riser".


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm surprised you doing all that just for a spraybar. Where is it located that you see it so much. I have:

black background
black visi-therm stealth heater
black intake tube
black tubing for co2
black eco-complete

but my spraybar is eheim green and is at the water's edge attached to the left glass and you don't see it.


----------



## paaschjc (Nov 16, 2005)

I need to bring the return line from the top of the overflows to the bottom back area. I don't care what the actual spray bar looks like but the pipe and fittings going from the front of the overflow down to the bottom of the overflow is very visible.


----------

